#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  sameh atiya العضو المميز في منتدى أبناء مصر

## ابن البلد

[frame="8 80"]يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ العزيز الغالي علينا جميعا 


sameh atiya


sameh atiya 


sameh atiya  

بمنحه لقب العضو المثالي لهذا الشهر 


تكريما له ولجهده المبذول في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم له بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى لها المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر[/frame]

----------


## نشــــوى

[frame="2 80"]*هيييييييييه انا اول واحدة هقول مبرووووووووووووك 
الف الف مبروك يا سامح 
تستاهلها بجد انت شخصية مميزة ومحبوبة من الجميع 

ولو ان انا مش عارفة ازاى تكون العضو المميز وانت خسرت مع الولاد في البورصة  

لا حقيقي تستاهلها يا سامح .. وان شاء الله دايما في تميز وتفوق
تحيــــاتي لك ,,

*[/frame]

----------


## سوما

مبروك يا أستاذ\ سامح على اللقب.. العضو المميز
وكل عام وأنت الى الله أقرب.. :f:

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

كنت في احد موضوعاتك .. والحقيقة .. كنت افكر في مدى تميزك ومحبة الناس لك ماشاء الله .
سبحان الله يا اخي .. افاجأ بالموضوع ... الحق يقال .. كانت مفاجأة جميلة .. 
اي نعم كانت ستكون اجمل لو اني كنت افكر في المليون ..  :1: 
لكن هذا ما حصل .. ولا عتراض على حكم ربنا .. :: 

سامح الف الف مبروك يا اخي .. اتمنى لك مزيدا من النجاح والتألق في المنتدى وفي حياتك .



حقيقي انت من الأعضاء الي يتميزو بالطبع الهادئ وطيبة القلب واهم صفة اخدتها من اسمك (( السماحة))
ربنا يديم عليك محبة الناس لك .. ويديم علينا تألقك ..

الف مبروك يا ساااااااامح .. ^-^

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## محمود زايد

*الف الف مبروك ياسامح

تستاهل كل خير 

ويكفى نشاطك ومجهودك الواضح فى المنتدى 

انت اضافه لاى منتدى يانجم 

وربنا يوفقك دايما وعلى طول متميز ان شاء الله

الف مبروك مرة تانيه يا ابوقلب طيب 

*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
                            [لكل مجتهد نصيب ]
الف مبروك استاذ سامح 
وان شاء الله دائما مجتمعين على حب الله وفى حبه لنقدم كل ماهو مفيد ونافع لابناء ولكل من متصفح من خلال هذا المنتدى الغالى 
ألــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مــــــــــــــــــــــبروكـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ

----------


## زهره

الف مليوووووووووووووون مبروك 
يا سامح 
تستحقها وتستحق احسن منها بكتيرررررررررررر

بعد الترحيب والكلام الحلو الي قولته الي من قلبي بجد والله 
عايزه الحلاوه مش اقل من نص الجايزه 
هههههههههههه
الي الامام دائما باذن الله

----------


## عصام كابو

*

سامح بك عطيه 

الف الف مبروك يا سموح




بجد انت تستحقها عن جدارة
يا رب من نجاح لنجاح و من تميز لتميز



ربنا يوفقك و يكرمك فى كافة المجالات





*

----------


## sameh atiya

> [frame="8 80"]يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
> أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ العزيز الغالي علينا جميعا 
> 
> 
> sameh atiya
> 
> 
> sameh atiya 
> 
> ...



الأخ العزيز والغالى أحمد صلاح
لا تعرف مدى سعادتى بهذا التكريم 
فسعادتى لن تصفها العبارات ولا الكلمات
كل الشكر موجه إلى شخصك الكريم
وموجه أيضاً إلى جميع أفراد الإداره
وإلى أعضاء منتدانا الغالى لؤلؤة المشرق العربى ( أبناء مصر )
شكرا لك

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="14 60"]*
إيه ده....

إيه ده...

إيه ده..


أنا آخر من يعلم....






سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااامح....



الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف
الف الف
الف

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا سامح.....

بجد يا سامح الوسام اتكرم بيك....انت فعلاً عضو مميز...و إنسان مميز...





ربنا يوفقك يارب...و تبقى دايماً من الحسن للأحسن....بجد انت استحقيت الوسام عن جدارة..



خالص ودي و احترامي...




*[/frame]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الأخ الفاضل .. سامح عطية * 



ألف مبرووووووووووووك 





 سيقف قلمي هنا الآن لالقاء التحية احتراماً وتقديراً للأخ " سامح عطيه "  والف شكر للأخ " ابن البلد " الذي أتاح لنا هذه المساحة لكي نشكر من يستحق و للايدي التي سطرت اجمل الحروف وشكري لا يكفي ... فهمسة حب لفيض مشاعركم الأخوية الراقية .

وبصوت الأخوة وبقلب ينبض بحب الاخرين ... أتقدم بشكري لقلمك أخي العزيز " سامح عطية " .. فعلى انغام سطورك عزفت قيثارتي انشودة المحبة والاخاء ورقصت كل جوارحي رقصة اللقاء والعودة التي طالما كنا نشتاق لها .. فأنت لك في القلب مستقر والاجمل ان تواصلنا مازال مستمر ... وسيستمر بإذن الله .... تقبل تحياتي العطرية ...




عندمــا تدفعني أمـــــواج الحـــــياة للوداع
ترسو بي على شواطئ الــذكـــــــــــريــات 
أتذكر فيها قلوب حفظتها في أعــماق قلبي
ويظنون أنهم غـــابوا عن ذاكـــرة الليالي
ولكنهم .. في قلبي خالدون ولا يزالـــــون
كمــا سكنوا أول مرة .... بـــاقـــــــــــــون

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## بنت شهريار

مبرووووووووووووووووووووك سامح



مزيد من التوفيق ان شاء الله
تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## nour2005

اخي الكريم 

سامح

مليون مبروك التميّز

وانت اهل له وبجدارة

وفّقك الله وادامه عليك ورافقك 

في جميع مجالات الحياة 

مع خالص التحية والتّقدير

----------


## sameh atiya

> [frame="2 80"]*هيييييييييه انا اول واحدة هقول مبرووووووووووووك 
> الف الف مبروك يا سامح 
> تستاهلها بجد انت شخصية مميزة ومحبوبة من الجميع 
> 
> ولو ان انا مش عارفة ازاى تكون العضو المميز وانت خسرت مع الولاد في البورصة  
> 
> لا حقيقي تستاهلها يا سامح .. وان شاء الله دايما في تميز وتفوق
> تحيــــاتي لك ,,
> 
> *[/frame]


يا أهلا يا أرتحال
أخبارك إيه يا رب تكونى بخير

ربنا يخليكى يا رب

ههههههههههه
ما انا كنت سايبكم بقى تفوزوا يعنى ما اتغلبتش ولا حاجه :: 
ربنا يكرمك باذن الله يا ارتحال 
شكرا جداً على مرورك

----------


## sameh atiya

> مبروك يا أستاذ\ سامح على اللقب.. العضو المميز
> وكل عام وأنت الى الله أقرب..



أختى فى الله سوما
الله يبارك فيكِ
عقبالك باذن الله لما تبقى العضوه المتميزة فى ابناء مصر
اللهم امين
شكرا على مرورك

----------


## حمادو

*الف مبروك سامح باشا على اللقب والتميز

وعقبال الجميع إن شاء الله فى تميز دائم

.........


على فكرة يا جماعة سامح فعلا أبو الكرم
عازمنى عنده فى بلدهم لما انزل مصر
بس بشرط








أن أنا اللى أدفع تمن العزومة
ههههههههههههه
تنكر؟؟؟
لو تنكر هاحط لهم الشات كله هنا

............

هات ربع جنيه بأه
ولما أشوفك هاقول لك انا عايزه ليه
ههههههههههههههههه


*

----------


## sameh atiya

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> كنت في احد موضوعاتك .. والحقيقة .. كنت افكر في مدى تميزك ومحبة الناس لك ماشاء الله .
> سبحان الله يا اخي .. افاجأ بالموضوع ... الحق يقال .. كانت مفاجأة جميلة .. 
> اي نعم كانت ستكون اجمل لو اني كنت افكر في المليون .. 
> لكن هذا ما حصل .. ولا عتراض على حكم ربنا ..
> 
> سامح الف الف مبروك يا اخي .. اتمنى لك مزيدا من النجاح والتألق في المنتدى وفي حياتك .
> 
> ...


يا أهلا يا أهلا يا إيمان

إن جيتى للحق يا إيمان المليون أحسن :: 
بس أنا ليا قد إيه بقى فيها على حسب يعنى  :: 

بصراحه يا إيمان إنت من الشخصيات اللى بحترمها جدا فى المنتدى
وبحب حضورها فى المنتدى 
والمواضيع لانى ليك حضور خاص صراحةً

اللهم امين

مش قوى كده يا إيمان يا دوب انا شويه قليلين كده على بعضهم

ربنا يكرمك يا إيمان ويخليكِ يا رب

شكرا ليكِ على مرورك

للعلم : ده تانى رد والله يخلى لينا السيرفر ولا يحرمنا منه ::

----------


## sameh atiya

> *الف الف مبروك ياسامح
> 
> تستاهل كل خير 
> 
> ويكفى نشاطك ومجهودك الواضح فى المنتدى 
> 
> انت اضافه لاى منتدى يانجم 
> 
> وربنا يوفقك دايما وعلى طول متميز ان شاء الله
> ...


إزيك يا ريس
اخبارك ايه يا محمود باشا

ربنا يخليك يا محمود
بجد ربنا يكرمك انت من الناس اللى بعتز بيها جدا
وبعتز برايها جامد
شكرا على التهنئه يا محمود باشا

----------


## bedo_ic

الف الف مبروك يا موحا
وعلى فكرة مجهودك وتواجدك واضح جدا فى المنتدى
تحياتى 
بيدووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## saladino

*انااااااااا جيت ياسااااااامح

مش قولتك متدخلش القاعة دى تاااااااااانى

تروح تاخد









بالتوفيق يارب
تستحقها لمجهودك الكبير فى القاعات 
اطيب الامانى بالتوفيق دائما

*

----------


## زهــــراء

سمووووووووووح




يعني أروح أمتحن يومين أرجع الاقي سموح آخذ وسام  :xmas 13: طب على ايييييييييييه ياسموح ده انا اخري اديلك وسام غلاسة كده منور  ::p: 
يوووووووووه كنت حتنسيني قال ايه انا كنت جاية أبارك يعني  :: 





طيب كفاية مزح ,,عن جد عن جد ياسموح فرحت موت لما شفت الموضوع حالااااااا 
شرفت الوسام بحملك إياه ياسامح  ,,حقيقي سموح أحد الشخصيات اللي لاأتخيل المنتدى بدونها  ومن الناس الطيبة جدا في مونتى تشرفت بك أخي الغالي,,ربنا يديم وجودك ياسموح وتفضل تغلس علينا لحد ماأسنانك تقع يااااااااااااارب :: 


خالص تمنياتي ودعواتي بأن ربنا يوفقك ويصوّب طريقك ويحفظك من كل مكروه يارب ..
في أمان الله ,, :Girl (25):

----------


## أنفـــــال

صباح الخير  :: 
ألف مبروك يا سامح ..
و ربنا يوفقك دايما .. 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

الف مبروك يا سامح التميز ووسام التميز  :f:   :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> السلام عليكم
>                             [لكل مجتهد نصيب ]
> الف مبروك استاذ سامح 
> وان شاء الله دائما مجتمعين على حب الله وفى حبه لنقدم كل ماهو مفيد ونافع لابناء ولكل من متصفح من خلال هذا المنتدى الغالى 
> ألــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مــــــــــــــــــــــبروكـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ


أختى فى الله أم البنات
شكرا على التهنئه وادام الله فرحتنا وتجمعنا باذن الله
الله يبارك فيكى ام البنات وعقبالك باذن الله
شكرا على التهنئه

----------


## حسام عمر

*الف مبروك يا سامح باشا على اللقب والتميز*


*والف مبروك للتميز اقترانه بك*

*وانت تستحق كل خير يا سامح بك*

*وربنا يوفقك وينجحك  ويقدرك على الخير*


*وكل عام وانت والاسره الكريمه بخير وسعاده*
*
*

----------


## elsalam2000

ميروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ك
وإلى الأمام دائما0

----------


## Amira

الف الف مبروك يا سامح وسام التميز  :f:  و دايما متميز في كل شيئ داخل و خارج المنتدي  :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف الف مبروك يا سامح*
*تستاهلها عن جدارة*
*اتاخرت عليك* 
*معلش انت عارف ظروف سفري*
*الف مبروك*
*و من نجاح لنجاح*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل سامح عطية 

الف الف مبروك .....
تستاهل اللقلب عن جدارة ويتشرف بك .....
مع تمنياتي بمزيد من التميز بالتوفيق والقوة باذن الله ....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## sameh atiya

> الف مليوووووووووووووون مبروك 
> يا سامح 
> تستحقها وتستحق احسن منها بكتيرررررررررررر
> 
> بعد الترحيب والكلام الحلو الي قولته الي من قلبي بجد والله 
> عايزه الحلاوه مش اقل من نص الجايزه 
> هههههههههههه
> الي الامام دائما باذن الله


ازيك يا زهره اخبارك ايه

الله يبارك فيك يا زهره

ربنا يكرمك باذن الله وتكونى العضوه المميزه عن قريب باذن الله

ههههههههههههههه
انتى داخله على طمع بقى  :: 

شكرا على التهنئه يا زهره

----------


## sameh atiya

> *
> 
> سامح بك عطيه 
> 
> الف الف مبروك يا سموح
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


دكتور عصام عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
يا اهلا يا دكتور
اخبار صحة حضرتك ايه
واحشنى جدا جدا جدا

الله يبارك فيك يا دكتور عقبالك باذن الله
كل سنه وانت طيب
شكرا على التهنئه يا دكتور

----------


## sameh atiya

> [frame="14 60"]*
> إيه ده....
> 
> إيه ده...
> 
> إيه ده..
> 
> 
> أنا آخر من يعلم....
> ...


الأخت الفاضله شعاع من نور
اخبارك ايه 
يا رب تكونى بخير
يظهر انك سادس من يعلم ولا ايه :: 

الله يبارك فيكِ
ربنا يكرمك باذن الله 
وعقبال ما اقولك الف مبروك اقتران التميز بيكِ
كل سنه وانت طيبه
والف الف شكر على التهنئه الرقيقه

----------


## sameh atiya

> *الأخ الفاضل .. سامح عطية * 
> 
> 
> 
> ألف مبرووووووووووووك 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الاخ العزيز أيمن خطاب
أكرمك الله وأعزك وزاد فى قدرك ورفعك شأناً وقدراً
وقفت كلماتى أمام كلماتك الرقيقه الدافئه التى اثلجت صدرى بمعناها 
اخى العزيز أيمن خطاب
كل عام وأنت بخير
أشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*الأخ العزيز المتميز ســامح 

أعتذر لك عن التأخير في المشاركة والتهنئة  بتكريمك و حصولك على ميدالية التميز التى تأخرت هي الأخرى عنك كثيراً  

تقدير و تكريم تستحقه وأنت أهل له  ودائماً متميز إن شاء الله

كل عام وأنت  وجميع المسلمين بخير

*

----------


## loly_h

*الف مبروك ســــــــــامح





ودايمــــــــا مميـــــز بمواضيعك وردودك الجميـــــــلة

ودعـــــواتى بمـــــــــزيد من التميز والتــــــــالق

إن شاء الله

تقبــــــــل تحيتــــــى ...


*

----------


## sameh atiya

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووك سامح
> 
> 
> 
> مزيد من التوفيق ان شاء الله
> تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتى


عبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
ازيك عامله إيه
واخبارك ايه
الله يبارك فيك يا عبير
ربنا يكرمك باذن الله
شكرا على التهنئه الجميله جدا

----------


## sameh atiya

> اخي الكريم 
> 
> سامح
> 
> مليون مبروك التميّز
> 
> وانت اهل له وبجدارة
> 
> وفّقك الله وادامه عليك ورافقك 
> ...


الاستاذه نور
اهلا بحضرتك  :f2: 
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يكرمك باذن الله
الف الف شكر على التهنئه الرقيقه
وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## sameh atiya

> *الف مبروك سامح باشا على اللقب والتميز
> 
> وعقبال الجميع إن شاء الله فى تميز دائم
> 
> .........
> 
> 
> على فكرة يا جماعة سامح فعلا أبو الكرم
> عازمنى عنده فى بلدهم لما انزل مصر
> ...


يا اهلا يا اهلا يا اهلا يا اهلا 
ازيك يا احمد بيه
بقى انا قلتلك انى هاخد حق العزومه :: 
يا ابن الناس الحلال انت مش قلتلى انى ليا عندك فطار 
ولما هاترجع هاتعزمنى وبعدين قلتلك ما دمت جاى انا بقى هاعزمك وامرى الى الله
بس برضوا ليا عزومه :: 
بقولك ايه انا لسه الرياسل عندى ما اتمسحتش 
والله اجيبها واورى الناس وتبقى فضيحه :: 
المشرف الذى حاول قتل العضو المميز علشان ربع جنيه :: 

احمد باشا فى انتظارك احنا فى الصعيد ومحضرلك المطلوب يا ريس :: 
شكرا على التهنئه يا غالى

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

الف مبروك اخى العزيز



تحياتى و تقديرى ,,

----------


## sameh atiya

> الف الف مبروك يا موحا
> وعلى فكرة مجهودك وتواجدك واضح جدا فى المنتدى
> تحياتى 
> بيدووووووووووووووووووووووووو


ازيك يا دكتور اخبارك ايه
ربنا يكرمك يا دكتور يا رب
وشكرا على شهادتك اللى بعتز بيها
شكرا يا دكتور على التهنئه

----------


## sameh atiya

> *انااااااااا جيت ياسااااااامح
> 
> مش قولتك متدخلش القاعة دى تاااااااااانى
> 
> تروح تاخد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يا أهلا يا اهلا يا اهلا يا اهلا 
ازيك يا صلادينو اخبارك ايه
ما انا بطلت ادخل القاعه اهو انا من يوم ما أخدت الخمسين جنيه منك :: 
نزلت موضوع تانى شوفتلى أى موضوع فى القاعه أعمل إيه أنا فى ابن البلد طيب قولى انت  :: 

الله يبارك فيك
 والف الف شكر على التهنئه بجد انت من الاشخاص فى المنتدى
 اللى بعتز بيها جدا جدا جدا ربنا يكرمك باذن الله
شكرا على التهنئه

----------


## sameh atiya

> سمووووووووووح
> 
> 
> 
> 
> يعني أروح أمتحن يومين أرجع الاقي سموح آخذ وسام طب على ايييييييييييه ياسموح ده انا اخري اديلك وسام غلاسة كده منور 
> يوووووووووه كنت حتنسيني قال ايه انا كنت جاية أبارك يعني 
> 
> 
> ...


زهرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
ازيك يا زهراء عامله ايه

شفت يا بنتى الحبل اللى اتعلق ده كاد يقتلنى لولا ستر ربنا :: 
هههههههههههه
ربنا يكرمك يا زهراااااااااااء يا رب
بجد وانتى من الناس اللى المنتدى مش ينفع من غيرها نهائياً

ربنا يوفقك باذن الله
الف الف شكر على التهنئه الجميله جداجدا جدا

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

لولولولولولولولولولوى

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا سامح يا غالى 

أيوة كده رفعت راسنا 

تستحقها وعن جدارة يا غالى 

وربنا يوفقك فى حياتك إن شاء الله 

أخوك أهلاوى

----------


## sameh atiya

> صباح الخير 
> ألف مبروك يا سامح ..
> و ربنا يوفقك دايما ..


مساء النور
اختى فى الله أنفال
اكرمك الله وأعزك
شكرا على التهنئه
شكرا على مرورك

----------


## sameh atiya

> الف مبروك يا سامح التميز ووسام التميز



الاخت الفاضله ام يوسف
الف الف شكر على التهنئه
ربنا يكرمك باذن الله 
شكرا على مرورك

----------


## sameh atiya

> *الف مبروك يا سامح باشا على اللقب والتميز*
> 
> 
> *والف مبروك للتميز اقترانه بك*
> 
> *وانت تستحق كل خير يا سامح بك*
> 
> *وربنا يوفقك وينجحك  ويقدرك على الخير*
> 
> ...



حسام باشا عمر
اعتذر لتاخير الرد
بجد يا حسام انت من الناس اللى بعتز بيها جدا
ربنا يكرمك باذن الله يا رب
شكرا على التهنئه الجميله اللى طالعه من قلبك بجد
شكرا يا حسام

----------


## sameh atiya

> ميروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ك
> وإلى الأمام دائما0


الله يبارك فيك يا اسلام
شكرا لك على تهنئتك

----------


## sameh atiya

> الف الف مبروك يا سامح وسام التميز  و دايما متميز في كل شيئ داخل و خارج المنتدي



أختى فى الله أميره
ربنا يباركلك يا رب
شكرا على التهنئه الجميله
الف الف شكر

----------


## sameh atiya

> *الف الف مبروك يا سامح*
> *تستاهلها عن جدارة*
> *اتاخرت عليك* 
> *معلش انت عارف ظروف سفري*
> *الف مبروك*
> *و من نجاح لنجاح*


استاذى العزيز وأخى الأكبر
الله يبارك فيك يا أستاذ معتز
ولا اتاخرت ولا حاجه
ما انا عارف اللى فيها
ربنا يكرمك باذن الله
ويعينك يا رب
شكرا على التهنئه

----------


## sameh atiya

> *الأخ الفاضل سامح عطية 
> 
> الف الف مبروك .....
> تستاهل اللقلب عن جدارة ويتشرف بك .....
> مع تمنياتي بمزيد من التميز بالتوفيق والقوة باذن الله ....
> لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


اختى فى الله  ليلة عشق
أكرمك الله وأعزك ورفع من شأنك
الله يبارك فيك 
اللهم امين
شكرا لكِ على التهنئه الرقيقه
الف شكر

----------


## sameh atiya

> *الأخ العزيز المتميز ســامح 
> 
> أعتذر لك عن التأخير في المشاركة والتهنئة  بتكريمك و حصولك على ميدالية التميز التى تأخرت هي الأخرى عنك كثيراً  
> 
> تقدير و تكريم تستحقه وأنت أهل له  ودائماً متميز إن شاء الله
> 
> كل عام وأنت  وجميع المسلمين بخير
> 
> *


استاذى العزيز سيف الدين
كلما تسطر يدك كلماتك دائما ما تحرك شيئاً بداخلى
كانت فى رد او موضوع
اصبحت مهووساً بالاستاذ سيف الدين
واصبحت اعتبرك أخاً أكبر لى سواء وافقت أم رفضت
وكنت فى انتظار ردك وها هو قد أتى
وكنت أتمنى أن يقترن التميز بك لافرح أكثر من فرحتى لنيله
شكرا على تهنئتك استاذى العزيز

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أخي وصديقي العزيز *سـامـح*
سعدت بك وسعدت لك وسعدت كثيراً بالمنتدى الذي لاينكر جهود أبنائه
تحية من القلب للجميع

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> استاذى العزيز سيف الدين
> كلما تسطر يدك كلماتك دائما ما تحرك شيئاً بداخلى
> كانت فى رد او موضوع
> اصبحت مهووساً بالاستاذ سيف الدين
> واصبحت اعتبرك أخاً أكبر لى سواء وافقت أم رفضت
> وكنت فى انتظار ردك وها هو قد أتى
> وكنت أتمنى أن يقترن التميز بك لافرح أكثر من فرحتى لنيله
> شكرا على تهنئتك استاذى العزيز


* أخي العزيز سـامح  
أخجلتني بكلماتك  الطيبة و مشاعر الود الصادقة  و التى تنم عن نفس هادئة ومتسامحة 
إضافة إلى تميزك في كتاباتك ومشاركاتك وردودك فأنت متميز بأخلاقك وشفافيتك
عن أبو هريرة وعائشة رضي  الله عنهما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( الأرواح جنود مجندة ، فما تعارف منها ائتلف ، وما تناكر منها اختلف ) حديث صحيح رواه البخاري و مسلم 
أدعو الله أن يديم بيننا الألفة و الأخوة و المحبة في الله وأن يوفقنا دوماً لما يحبه ويرضاه
أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه وحبب فيك خلقه
*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

الف مبروك يا سامح وان شاء الله دايما من الفايزين 

ربنا يكرمك ومعلش اعذرنى على التاخير بتهنئتك

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

مبرووووووووووووووووووك يا سامح

انا اسف انى اتأخرت بجد بالتهنئه بس واللهى عرفت بالصدفه

الف الف مبروك يا سامح تستحقها

----------


## sameh atiya

> *الف مبروك ســــــــــامح
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ودايمــــــــا مميـــــز بمواضيعك وردودك الجميـــــــلة
> 
> ودعـــــواتى بمـــــــــزيد من التميز والتــــــــالق
> ...


الاخت الفاضله لولى
أكرمكِ الله وأعزك
الف الف الف شكرا على التهنئه الجميله
ربنا يكرمك
الف شكر

----------


## sameh atiya

> السلام عليكم
> 
> الف مبروك اخى العزيز
> 
> 
> 
> تحياتى و تقديرى ,,


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يبارك فيك اخى الاكبر  محمد

شكرا لك على التهنئه

----------


## sameh atiya

> لولولولولولولولولولوى
> 
> الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا سامح يا غالى 
> 
> أيوة كده رفعت راسنا 
> 
> تستحقها وعن جدارة يا غالى 
> 
> وربنا يوفقك فى حياتك إن شاء الله 
> ...


حبيبى يا اهلاوى
اخبارك ايه يا ريس

اى خدمه يا عمونا شفت بقى رافع راسك لغاية فين انا
هههههههههه

الف الف شكر يا اهلاوى
شكرا على التهنئه

----------


## زوزو عادل

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ سامح 
الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك على التكريم
ومعذره للتاخير 
انت فعلا تستاهل التميز والتكريم 
ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك
ربنا يعلى مراتبك كمان وكمااااااااااااان  هههههه
الف مبروك
دومت بكل الخير والعافيه

----------


## sameh atiya

> أخي وصديقي العزيز *سـامـح*
> سعدت بك وسعدت لك وسعدت كثيراً بالمنتدى الذي لاينكر جهود أبنائه
> تحية من القلب للجميع


أستاذى العزيز والمقرب إلى قلبى 
الأستاذ ابراهيم صالح
انتظرت وجودككثيرا ولكنى على علم تام بانشغالك الشديد
وكنت أعلم بمجرد وجودك على صفحات المنتدى ستسعد بحصولى على التميز
وستاتى لتهنئنى مباشرة
استاذى أعانك الله على ما أنت فيه

شكرا على تهنئتك

----------


## sameh atiya

> * أخي العزيز سـامح  
> أخجلتني بكلماتك  الطيبة و مشاعر الود الصادقة  و التى تنم عن نفس هادئة ومتسامحة 
> إضافة إلى تميزك في كتاباتك ومشاركاتك وردودك فأنت متميز بأخلاقك وشفافيتك
> عن أبو هريرة وعائشة رضي  الله عنهما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( الأرواح جنود مجندة ، فما تعارف منها ائتلف ، وما تناكر منها اختلف ) حديث صحيح رواه البخاري و مسلم 
> أدعو الله أن يديم بيننا الألفة و الأخوة و المحبة في الله وأن يوفقنا دوماً لما يحبه ويرضاه
> أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه وحبب فيك خلقه
> *


استاذى العزيز سيف الدين
ادام الله محبتنا فيه 
اكرمك الله وأعزك استاذى

----------


## sameh atiya

> الف مبروك يا سامح وان شاء الله دايما من الفايزين 
> 
> ربنا يكرمك ومعلش اعذرنى على التاخير بتهنئتك


الاخت الفاضله ميرا

الله يبارك فيكِ

ولا تأخير ولا حاجه اهم حاجه انك أتيتى

ربنا يكرمك باذن الله

شكرا على تهنئتك

----------


## sameh atiya

> مبرووووووووووووووووووك يا سامح
> 
> انا اسف انى اتأخرت بجد بالتهنئه بس واللهى عرفت بالصدفه
> 
> الف الف مبروك يا سامح تستحقها


عادل بيك الشرقاوى
انت فين يا ابنى واحشنى جدا جدا جدا

ولا يهمك يا عادل انا عارف اللى انت فه 
اهم حاجه حضورك حبيبى

ربنا يكرمك باذن الله
شكرا على التهنئه يا عدووووول

----------


## sameh atiya

> السلام عليكم
> الاستاذ سامح 
> الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك على التكريم
> ومعذره للتاخير 
> انت فعلا تستاهل التميز والتكريم 
> ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك
> ربنا يعلى مراتبك كمان وكمااااااااااااان  هههههه
> الف مبروك
> دومت بكل الخير والعافيه


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

االاخت الفاضله زوزو عادل

الله يبارك فيكِ يا رب

لا تاخير ولا حاجه الاهم حضورك الرائع

ربنا يكرمك باذن الله

اللهم امين

شكرا على التهنئه الجميله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنى العزيز / جداً سامح عطيه
تستحق اكثر بكثير من أن تكون العضو المميز . بارك الله فيك يا سامح .

----------


## الشيمـــاء

اخويا سامح / عضو مميز
يا ما شاء الله يا ما شاء الله
الف مليون مبروك يا سامح و يا رب دايما تفضل متفوق في المنتدي علي طول عشان اختك تفتخر بيك.
و متجيش يمة البوتجاز بتاعي عشان منزعلش من بعض و اقول لبابا.

----------


## sameh atiya

> ابنى العزيز / جداً سامح عطيه
> تستحق اكثر بكثير من أن تكون العضو المميز . بارك الله فيك يا سامح .


أستاذى العزيز سيد ابراهيم
كم فرحت لوجود مشاركتك بالموضوع وإشادتك الغاليه على قلبى
دمت بكل الخير أستاذى

----------


## sameh atiya

> اخويا سامح / عضو مميز
> يا ما شاء الله يا ما شاء الله
> الف مليون مبروك يا سامح و يا رب دايما تفضل متفوق في المنتدي علي طول عشان اختك تفتخر بيك.
> و متجيش يمة البوتجاز بتاعي عشان منزعلش من بعض و اقول لبابا.


يا أهلا يا أهلا بأختى الكبيره شيماء
أخبارك إيه وكنت فين من امبارح :: 
الله يبارك فيكِ ويكرمك وعقبالك يا شيماء :f2: 

لا البوتجاز بتاعى واحنا متفقين على كده من البدايه
خدى انتى التلاجه وما تجيش جنب البوتجاز 
ادينى قلتلك اهو :: 

ربنا يخليك يا رب يا شيماء ويكرمك
شكرا على تهنئتك الجميله

----------

